# Spaceway 3 added to Lyngsat



## NVTanner (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't know if this has been brought to anyones attention, but Spaceway 3 has been added to Lyngsat. For those that are interested the link is below.

http://www.lyngsat.com/launches/index.html

Hopefully this launch date of 08/14/07 is correct. I haven't seen any other announcements on this subject.

Always looking up!


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

mmm....


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

i could be wrong, but I think Spaceway 3 is designated specifically for Hughes Broadband service, not DirecTV.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Supervolcano said:


> i could be wrong, but I think Spaceway 3 is designated specifically for Hughes Broadband service, not DirecTV.


SV you are quite correct, S3 is not DIRECTV bound. So, I'm going to move this thread to the general satellite discussion (instead of moving it to the general DIRECTV forum.)

Either way, NVTanner, thanks for posting this update.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

NVTanner said:


> I don't know if this has been brought to anyones attention, but Spaceway 3 has been added to Lyngsat. For those that are interested the link is below.
> 
> http://www.lyngsat.com/launches/index.html
> 
> ...


JPL Space calendar also shows August (14th). They usually do not give the day of the month until it is a firm date.

http://www2.jpl.nasa.gov/calendar/


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

Supervolcano said:


> i could be wrong, but I think Spaceway 3 is designated specifically for Hughes Broadband service, not DirecTV.


Anything could happen.

Spaceway 1 & 2 were built and designed for Hughes Broadband service. But were aquired by D* in the Rupe purchase.

That is why there is not a single Channel from S1 or S2 that are national channels.


----------

